

Show HN: HackerNews News Recommender - excerionsforte
http://normansoven.com/blog/?p=651

======
karterk
Will look into it in detail shortly, but would it make more sense to treat the
links I upvote as the ones I "liked" rather than the ones I open? Or, is this
how it already works?

~~~
danberger
I don't think so because people oftentimes click on things that may be of
interest to them but that they don't want to validate through an upvote.

~~~
polyfractal
It's more nuanced than that. I'll often click through a link or comment link
and immediately leave. Often times the title was link-bait and I'm not
actually interested in the content, or the content was disappointing even if
the topic was interesting.

------
excerionsforte
Okiedoke, here's the source: <https://github.com/normano/ycChrome>

------
apgwoz
Wasn't there another one of these that worked the same exact way posted a few
days ago? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3616763>

~~~
excerionsforte
Similar, but I missed this post.

~~~
rogerbraun
I thought it was familiar, too ;-)

What do you actually use as features for training? Just the words in the
title?

~~~
excerionsforte
Yup!

~~~
rogerbraun
You might want to take a look at my implementation. I use the content of the
linked sites via viewtext.org. This is probably more reliable.

------
meraku
Doesn't seem to be doing anything for me. Installed it, clicked on a ton of
links from hacker news, clicked on "more" a few times, and don't see anything
recommended. The extension is definitely installed; I can see the small icon
in the omnibox when browsing HN. Is there anything else I need to do?

~~~
excerionsforte
Try resetting the data from the options. Make sure to close any hacker news
tabs while doing so.

------
james33
With all of the posts lately, I had a feeling a Chrome extension would be
right around the corner.

------
james33
Does the data not persist between visits? I used this yesterday and it
highlighted some posts, but today I got on HN and nothing is getting
highlighted.

~~~
excerionsforte
I'll be releasing an update, some of my decisions were shortsighted, but hey
it was a weekend project. :D

------
excerionsforte
Yeah, I'll open source it in the coming days.

------
lachyg
How do I know if it's working? I've activated it, clicked a ton of links that
interest me and I'm not seeing anything.

~~~
excerionsforte
In order to train the classifier, you must click the "more" link and make sure
the button above in your omnibox is orange.

~~~
StavrosK
Do I have to do it every time I need to train it? I never click "more" in
regular usage, I read one page and close it.

~~~
excerionsforte
Yes, you have to. :/ I tried to explore ways to grab the data without needing
to click it, but I needed a well defined action (going to the next page is
valid to me) that would tell the classifier to train on the data. I'll see if
I can find multiple ways to direct certain actions to train the classifier.

~~~
polyfractal
Without seeing the source it's hard to ask relevant technical questions, but
why not train every time a link is opened?

~~~
excerionsforte
Online training? I need to read more about it, but I believe there is a
partial implementation of it in it weirdly enough.

Dev Source: <https://github.com/normano/ycChrome>

~~~
StavrosK
Naive Bayes is an online classifier anyway, training on click would be the
equivalent of clicking a single link and then clicking next. I don't see why
it would be hard to do...

------
deepkut
Sweet, this is awesome. I'll give you some feedback in a week or two after I
give it a spin!

~~~
excerionsforte
Thanks!

------
raptrex
Will you open source it?

~~~
sa1f
You can always unzip the crx file.

------
excerionsforte
Update released!

~~~
timtamboy63
Doesn't seem to be working for me unfortunately, doesn't show any highlighted
links. I think I've trained it properly.

~~~
excerionsforte
When did you download it, if at the time when I said it was updated try to
download it again. What OS and browser version are you using?

Can you go to the extensions page, click the background.html file, inspect
elements, console, and type in hnClassifier.getClassObj() and post the output.

Look at the local storage, by typing
JSON.parse(localStorage.getItem('classObjs')) and tell me if it looks similiar
to the output above.

If you had the older version, please go to the extensions tab and click reset
data.

------
Alind
DAYS ago, I remember the other hacker showed his program about HN
recommendation written in Ruby.

~~~
jsinghdreams
Same here. When I saw the post, I was wondering if it is the same person,
because the other hacker also used the same algorithmic implementation for the
recommendation engine.

@apgowz That's the link I was talking about.

